# implantation bleeding/pre-period spotting??



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Friday, Sunday, and today I have experienced some mild cramping and some brown and or pink spotting. Sunday and today it has been so I am wearing a pantyliner just in case, but it isn't constant spotting. I should have ovulated sometime around the March 29th and the first day of my last period was March 17th. My cycles have been running 28-31 days. Usually I ovulate sometime around the full moon and start bleeding sometime around the new moon. I'm not TTC, but we don't use any method of BC other than try our best not to allow it to happen. From what I understand about 30% of couples doing this will end up pregnant. So, does this sound like I could possibly be having implantation bleeding, or should I consider it something else? I drink quite a bit of coffee and if there is a possibility of a baby, I'd want to stop early on. Also, I'll need to consider hormonally what might cause this. What are some reasons for pre-period spotting? I'm really tired feeling too right now, and today kind of irritable. Thanks.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

If your period started Mar 17, you would ovulate between March 31-Apr 3 with a 28-31 cycle, so I believe this would be too early for it to be implantation bleeding, which usually occurs between 6-10 days after ovulating...so that all the info I have for you. I started bleeding before I should have gotten my period, thought it was just a strange early period, and ended up being a miscarriage, chemical pregnancy perhaps. I hope that's not the case for you but if you start to bleed for longer than a normal period just keep that in mind.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

You can spot post-ovulation due to ovulation itself. I am not sure the cause, I do not think it is particularly worrisome. I did this cycle... I have never done it before, but I did this cycle at 2dpo and ended up pregnant.

One theory on the cause is the rupture of the egg from the follicle (a healthy natural thing that happens every month) being particularly forceful and causing bleeding... which over the course of a few days leaks out of you.

I wouldn't be too worried unless it progresses past when AF was originally due or is accompanied by any sort of pain or odd sensations that alarm you. Basically in that case trust your gut, if you think somethings wrong... there might be.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking into things a little deeper, I don't think it would be implantation bleeding. The odds of that are low... for me actually getting pregnant. Though not impossible. I have been fertile. (TMI - It is more than just when I wipe, and I can feel it coming down, but happens once or twice a day (like yesterday and today). But, not enough to wear a pad for.) I'm thinking it might be something hormonal. I'm cramping in my uterus. I'm feeling really tired, and on the verge of tears or anger today. Yuck hormones.
We haven't decided if we want to TTC again, but neither of us can tolerate bc that is not a "natural" method. So, there is always the possibility. Makes life exciting every month for sure.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and learn how to chart to avoid. Theres no hormones or contraceptives or any of that... but you will learn how your body works better and just what sort of chance you have of pregnancy any given cycle.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I've read part of TCOYF. Until August 2009, there was no way I could chart or do any of that. My periods were horribly irregular do to hypothyroid. Since on my medication, it has became consistent every 28-31 days. I have learned to go by the signs of CM and such. I can't do cervical checks, because I can't reach it. This cycle, I didn't notice the fertile CM around the time I would be o'ing and a few days later this spotting started. After looking into the method we are using, I don't think I could be pregnant, though it's not impossible. I wouldn't be disappointed if I came up pregnant and neither would DH, though neither of us feel the time is right to actually TTC. If it happens, it happens.

So, this morning, I woke with a massive headache all up the back of my head and I can hardly move. I'm dizzy. The spotting is still happening, one or two times a day. Enough to wear a pantyliner. It is old blood - brown/black. The first day it happened there was some pink.

I know it is too early to test at home. Would you go to the doctor? Would that be worthwhile?


----------

